# smát se, spát



## Kamila_Poland

Ahoj!

Coul anyone write how we say "smát se" and "spát" in present tense? I mean "I laugh, you laugh..." etc.

Thank you very much in advance


----------



## Tazzler

http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/sm%C3%A1t.

Voilà.


----------



## Kamila_Poland

Thanks.


----------



## texpert

směji (směju) se, směješ se, směje se, smějeme se, smějete se, smějí (smějou) se
spím, spíš, spí, spíme, spíte, spí
http://prirucka.ujc.cas.cz/?slovo=sm%C3%A1t+se
http://prirucka.ujc.cas.cz/?slovo=spí


----------

